# How do they check up the settlement visa?



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I just wanted to find if the ECO do contact the employer/landlord to check the document they have in their hands.

My wife recently applied for the spousal visa and I am just curious as when will they carry out the checks if they do so of course.

Has he employer or landlord been contacted and if yes when us this roughly?

Could anyone who has been granted the visa put same light into this please as it seems no is really sure about it.

Thank in advance 


Sofyane


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

I am curious about the process too, and the distribution of parcels. I've found others with my date of acknowledgement receiving visas but I have not and this makes me question if their is an issue with my application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. There is no hard-and-fast rule.
At UKBA visa station, they have back office staff to carry out document verification. In smaller stations, ECO may carry out verification themselves (hence long processing time sometimes encountered). When they do, they complete a report: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/ecis/ecg/dvr-template.pdf
An example of completed form: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...licyandlaw/ecis/ecg/dvr-completed-example.pdf
When completing your application form, you give them your consent to contact employer, landlord, bank etc for verifications.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. There is no hard-and-fast rule.
> At UKBA visa station, they have back office staff to carry out document verification. In smaller stations, ECO may carry out verification themselves (hence long processing time sometimes encountered). When they do, they complete a report: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/policyandlaw/ecis/ecg/dvr-template.pdf
> An example of completed form: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...licyandlaw/ecis/ecg/dvr-completed-example.pdf
> When completing your application form, you give them your consent to contact employer, landlord, bank etc for verifications.


Thank you Joppa as always.

I am just wondering maybe the successful visa they can share their experience if possible as I tried to look in most threads and didn't find members talking about it.

Come on the members who got their visa granted? We need you to participate in this!

Thanks


----------



## khadija123 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think so to Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. 
good luck to you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Verifications seem more common for nationals of countries with poor reputation for fraud, dishonesty and other offences, including India, Pakistan and Nigeria.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

khadija123 said:


> I think so to Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.
> good luck to you


Thank you very much Khadija.

Could check with your husband please if they did contact his employer or land lord and if yes, when was this done roughly?

Thanks again


----------



## khadija123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sofyane said:


> Thank you very much Khadija.
> 
> Could check with your husband please if they did contact his employer or land lord and if yes, when was this done roughly?
> 
> Thanks again


I already asked him no they dont contact at all his employer but in my case its deferent my husband is exempt from fianancial requarment.
and they already have more information about us from the first visit visa and also first settelment application visa but one thing is sur they never call any of his employer for any more information
good luck to you 
I hop hear good news from you soon:angel:


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

RedCello said:


> I am curious about the process too, and the distribution of parcels. I've found others with my date of acknowledgement receiving visas but I have not and this makes me question if their is an issue with my application.


Did you check if the employer has been contacted RedCello?


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

We don't think anyone has been contacted on our end. I've heard of banks being contacted but I have no reason to think they have even looked at our case yet. We haven't received a decision e-mail yet and I am under the impression that cases are handled on a one time basis unless their is an issue, meaning that the window between the people possibly being contacted and the decision e-mail is short. I could be completely wrong about this though.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Come on folks...

Those who went already through the spousal visa, can you participate in this please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't believe my employer was contacted when we applied for spouse visa earlier this year. I think my HR manager would have told me if they had. Although our case was relatively straight forward and I work for quite a big organisation. Every case is different so I think there can be no guarantee that they will or won't do various checks...


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

We received a 'decision email' about our visa and my passport is on its way. Fingers crossed it is a positive result when it arrives Wednesday. 

To answer your question, my husband is fairly close with his contacts at both his current job and future job and we have had no word from them which leaves us to believe that they have not been contacted in our case.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not usually done for applications made in US or other developed Western countries, unless they have spotted something dubious (like apparently forged documents), though verification is common in countries with higher than average fraudulent cases (from past experience) like Nigeria and Indian subcontinent.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't understand why people are feeling the urge to know? Surely they check some and others they don't (as Joppa confirms) If all the information given is true and above board what does it matter?


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am wondering the same


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> I don't understand why people are feeling the urge to know? Surely they check some and others they don't (as Joppa confirms) If all the information given is true and above board what does it matter?





Hertsfem said:


> I don't understand why people are feeling the urge to know? Surely they check some and others they don't (as Joppa confirms) If all the information given is true and above board what does it matter?


In this case you have to re-read my question?

I asked whether they in some cases they contact the EMPLOYER/LANDLORD in UK and not in Zimbawbe! I know some countries are high risk in terms of forging paper but this is irrelevant to my question.

I am waiting to hear from the ECO and checking to find out from others who got their visa recently only as stated above.

Thanks for your participation anyway.

Yours


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I did understand exactly what you were meaning...


----------

